# Wolman



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone have much experience using any of Wolman's wood products? If so, were you happy with the product? I have used their Deckbrite cleaner and loved the results. I was thinking about trying some of their finish products on some decks, but wanted to hear some reviews first. I have used a lot of Cabot's, Devoe, and SW, but never tried Wolman's (or Sikkens, for that matter!)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

If you need a "clear", Wolman's is just fine
It's hard to find a good "clear"
If you would like a tint of some sort (much better for UV protection regardless of what the clear lit. says), Sikkens is the best I've found
(Thought C/SW/BM ain't half bad, and I don't have any prob spec-ing them)


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah- I agree, Wolman's does have a decent "clear". I was moderately pleased with Wolman's overall performance. Or you could use Thompson's....Ha! Just kidding.

Sikkens is the best thing I've found as well. The only thing is that their version of clear/natural is not clear at all, and I always have the check with the customer before application. It'll turn the wood pretty dark and/or amber-looking in some cases. Also, plan on having your truck/van smell like Sikkens forever.

-jt


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I use the Deckbrite cleaner on every deck that I do. Never used the actual stains though, Cabot does too good a job to switch.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

I think TWP makes a nice clear


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

1977corey is the winner! Guys the TWP (Total Wood Preservative) line of stains/finishes is IMHO the alpha dog!! Wolman makes good products for sure. Their cleaner does work well. We are big on Cabot in our company and went "full in" w/ their line 10+ years ago. But the TWP line is just a superior product. Check out the solids by volume of either the 500 or 100 line and compare. Also, they have an EPA registered wood preservative.

To my knowledge, Sikkens is more of a "film former", and I am not sure that can be all good on a horizontal surface.

http://search.gemini-coatings.com/DataSheets/PDS/TWP 500 SERIES (TOTAL WOOD PRESERVATIVE).pdf

http://www.geminicoatings.com/p/11784/Default.aspx


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I have used wolman Finish and Preserve (F&P). Good cheap toner. Looks awesome on cedar fences. HO and myself were very happy with it. If I am going more opaque I use something that I don't by at Menards.


----------



## dipstick (Jan 13, 2021)

OK. I am stuck. Customer has some overhead doors (custom built cedar) to be stained. Planned on using sikkens (Proluxe) but couldn't get a color he wanted.
The dark oak had too much red cast to it. PPG also dropped some colors. Much of the changes is the standard corporate profit chase. I approached Proluxe to see if I could put the Sikkens clear (Cetol 23) over a different stain product. Company said you are on your own.
Looking for any input or experience from others OR a comparable product to Sikkens.


----------

